# Dog needs help/donations -- warning, graphic



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.tricountyanimalrescue.net/gypsy.aspx

Please be warned the pictures are graphic -- dog victim of dogfighting. Be aware that these people often steal pets and also come get "free dogs" to use as practice for their dogs.

I saw this link on another fish website, and thought more needed to see this.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow! I don't know what to say. Mankind's lack of humanity never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Agreed. I get so upset...It's one of the reasons I am so obsessive about my dogs. In rural areas such as mine, it's easy to hide.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

That is so disgusting. I have owned several of these dogs (all at different times) and they are great pets, very protective. They only get mean when they are treated like this.

We had one in particular that loved to play with my son (now 32, then 5) and one day we found him dragging my son by the pant leg when he had had enough of him. :axe:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ugh, I knew I shouldn't have looked at that - it just chokes me up.
I know it's real life, but that's why I can't even watch Animal Planet or I'm a sobbing idiot.

The people who rescue and nurse these animals back to health are true heros.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's funny Myra -- would have made a great 'funniest home videos' segment.

Sorry Jan  I'm the same way. I just think more information needs to be out about these horrible people (they aren't really people, they're monsters) so that somehow this can stop.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

*OH MY GOD*!!!... How awful, poor baby... In these cases I'm all for an eye for an eye, no turning the other check here.

How can these individuals sleep at night, I guess that is called having no conscious.

I'm so glad that she is getting better. I'm sure she will get a good loving home, because she sure deserve it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> In these cases I'm all for an eye for an eye,


I agree...hopefully they'll get what's coming to them, somehow...


----------



## Cynthia L-F (Mar 3, 2005)

I am humbled by the selflessness of those who worked so hard to give Gypsy back her life. I was pleased to see her pics with her new protector. The will to live can be amazing. "All that goes around, comes around". I am happy I don't understand why some people get such a charge out of violence.
Cynthia


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

PG,

Do you know this institution?

I made a donation via their website through PayPal. I have not received the confirming receipt from PayPal in over a day. This makes me concerned that it may be a scam to get your PayPal password. I've changed my password just in case.

I know I'm being paranoid but you can't be too careful now-a-days.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

No, but It's actually in the area around where Phil lives (and that fish club). One of the people told me it was on the news out that way. Maybe Phil can help? My guess is that it is run by all volunteers, so maybe things go a little slow? Do they have to 'accept' the donation before it's confirmed I wonder? 

No, you can't be too careful -- agreed!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

One of the guys in the local fish club out there said he just made a donation and got a confirmation. Did you finally get yours, Art? I know one time I sent a payment to a person and they never got the confirmation for some reason -- they just had to check their account for the transaction. I hope that is the case. I'm sending a donation by mail.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

This is per one of the guys in the local fish club out that way (Charlotte Area Aquarists Society):



> Yes I know Tri-County very well. My mom, wife, and I all use to volunteer our time at the shelter. It is a non profit no kill shelter. The lady who owns (Joann and her Hubby) do most of the work alone along with the help of her parents. They house somewhere near two hundered dogs and a bunch of cats. It is all done out of pocket and with donations. Noone funds this shelter but her. She is the most kind hearted lady that I know and will work with you on pets and will take on way more than she really can handle. Keep up the good work Joann and if anyone wants to donate to her please do. It is worth it.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks PG. I feel better now.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh good! But, I'm still worried as to why you didn't get your confirmation


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for pointing atrocities like this out PG. No matter how graphic it may be, it helps people understand what is really going on out there with these beautiful animals. As a former owner of a female pit bull I know how sweet these dogs are when treated properly and it makes me sick to know that they are being mistreated in such unbelievable ways.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Travis -- but remember, the pit bulls are the 'fighters' but they throw helpless pets to the dogs to train them to fight too -- pets that they steal or pick up as "free pets."


----------



## KathyA (Mar 17, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Thanks Travis -- but remember, the pit bulls are the 'fighters' but they throw helpless pets to the dogs to train them to fight too -- pets that they steal or pick up as "free pets."


People never cease to disappoint me. Just who exactly is the "animal?"

But it's good to know there are wonderful people out there who are willing to help.

Picesgirl makes an excellent point. I found a stray Boxer years ago when I was living in the midwest. He was lovely and sweet - had to be someone's beloved pet. I ran a "found" ad in the paper and subsequently had several calls from people offering me money for him. "I'll be happy to take him off your hands little lady! 50 dollars - don't even need to see him!" Needless to say, Nicky was with me for 8 wonderful years.

Free to good home can be a death sentence. Even little dogs can serve their sick purpose.

The saddest part of all is that Pits treated humanely and with love make awesome pets...

Kathy


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

PG - I had never even considered the fact that someone would want 'spare' pets for that purpose. That is one of the sickest things I can even imagine. I'm not sure what I can do to help prevent anything like that from happening but I will donate to the charity you have mentioned. I am also willing to lend a 'hand' if anyone knows of anything like this going on in my area.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh I'm so glad you kept him, Kathy! My three dogs were all strays off the 'street.' I feed a few too (they come and go, unfortunately).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Travis, I'm not quite sure what we can do, honestly, but get the 'word' out. My guess is a lot of this is tied to other illegal things that are probably dangerous for people to stick their noses in (by themselves). Best to promote spaying and neutering and information exchange.


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

I deeply believe in adopting dogs instead of buying them. I got my dog from the local shelter about 7 years ago and he is by far one of the best behaved dogs at the local dog park. No obedience training what so ever.

My wife often jokes that the only reason she hung out with me so much when we first met was because of my dog. I imagine there is a bit of truth to that.

I would encourage anyone thinking of getting a dog to check your local animal shelter before you even think of buying a dog. Shelter animals tend to be very greatful they are getting love, and make wonderful pets. Dogs are smart, they know when they have found a good thing.


----------

